# Is MartialTalk a secure site?



## lifespantkd (Dec 31, 2011)

Often when I'm viewing MartialTalk, my antivirus program sends me a message that some kind of malicious attack on my computer has been blocked. It doesn't happen when I don't have the site up.

May I recommend you look into assessing the security of the site? Thank you!

Cynthia


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2011)

MartialTalk is one of the most secure sites around. It's regularly checked for security by myself, as well as the security team at our data center.
We did additional checks last night while the site was offline to ensure clean-code as a precaution to the DOS attack we were hit with.
I surf it wide-open in order to ensure I see everything (wide open meaning popup blockers disabled, ad filters off, etc).
If your anti-virus is giving a warning, I'd appreciate full details to track down the cause.

Past issues have been traced to 2 common points.
- code stuck in browser caches - solution-clear your cache regularly.
- ads that slipped past Google's security checks. Those have been improved to better filter out malicious code, and part of why I surf with filters off.

We also use third party checks
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/martialtalk.com


> We tested this site and didn't find any significant problems.



http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=martialtalk.com


> Norton Safe Web found no issues with this site.



http://global.sitesafety.trendmicro.com/result.php


> Safe  The latest tests indicate that this website contains no malicious software and shows no signs of fraud.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=martialtalk.com


> *Safe Browsing*
> 
> *Diagnostic page for martialtalk.com*
> 
> ...




http://www.avgthreatlabs.com/sitereports/domain/martialtalk.com/domain-search-widget/www.avg.com.au


> *30-day site report for:                                      martialtalk.com*
> 
> *Currently Safe*
> 
> *No active threats were reported recently by users anywhere on this domain.                (updated Dec 29, 2011 23:59 GMT)*



http://www.virustotal.com/


> URL: http://martialtalk.com/
> 
> 
> URL analysis toolResultAviraClean siteBitDefenderClean siteDr.WebClean siteG-DataClean siteMalc0de DatabaseClean siteMalwareDomainListClean siteOperaClean siteParetoLogicClean sitePhishtankClean siteTrendMicroClean siteWebsense ThreatSeekerClean siteWepawetUnrated site


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 31, 2011)

vBulletin is being hit by a fake antivirus plague over the past few days world-wide.  One site I am often on, Audiokarma, is being blasted; my new netpad, a Christmas gift from my wife, was basically destroyed by simply surfing that site; but they say they're not the only ones being hit right now.  Fair warning; it seems to be tied to Firefox and Windows and Java.  I am not getting hit when I use Google Chrome; for now.  But it's a very ugly virus; it went through my anti-virus programs like a hot knife through butter; it didn't even alarm, and they were all running and up to date.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2011)

Checking into that now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2011)

http://sitecheck.sucuri.net/scanner/


> web site:martialtalk.comstatus:Verified Cleanweb trust:Not Blacklisted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2011)

After combing through a couple of threads at vB, doing some file system checks, a bunch of database querrys and opening up the most likely templates and files, I see nothing.
I'm happy to check deeper, but I need more information.  Next time this happens, please, view the page source, and paste it here.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 31, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> After combing through a couple of threads at vB, doing some file system checks, a bunch of database querrys and opening up the most likely templates and files, I see nothing.
> I'm happy to check deeper, but I need more information.  Next time this happens, please, view the page source, and paste it here.



Bob, from what I'm hearing on the other forum, I suspect it might be a malicious banner ad, not vb itself; but it appears to be appearing more on vbulletin sites.  I notice that when I am using Google Chrome on MT, some of the banner ads don't appear - I believe because I have Java and scripting turned off.  Some appear fine, but some are 'broken'. I suspect that the other site I mentioned is having a problem with a banner ad that has malicious attack code in it. Seems to only be infecting people using Firefox and Windows.  One thing; you can't do a page source view or anything else; once you're hit, it disables everything and will only pop up windows saying you're infected with a virus (it's a fake) and demanding that you buy their anti-virus software to turn off the popups.  You can't run any program; you can't right-click, you can't boot into safe mode, etc.  Your OS is basically toast.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Bill.  From what I can see, we're clean. 
I just checked using Chrome, and saw 1 missing banner at the top. Rest showed up. (Default install of Chrome)
I'm on a Mac though so if it's OS specific I can't test that from here.

The issues on vB show SQL injections, compromised files and templates.  Those I checked for and we are clean.

If I can't find it, I can't fix it.   The banner ads we're running come from Google and ourselves. Our files are clean. I'm not seeing any recent notices about Googles ads.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 31, 2011)

I've had 0 issues today running IE9 wide open. McAfee site advisor is reporting zip with the site & everything is cool for me.


----------

